# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  Indian Clubs मुगदर गदा: एक विलुप्त प्राय भारतीय कला (मौलिक)

## Krishna

मित्रों, 
सर्व प्रथम मैं आपको भारतीय प्राचीन व्यायाम तथा उपकरणों के बारे में ज्ञान प्रदान करूंगा तथा आप इस सूत्र में आप मुगदर - गदा घुमाने की कला भी सीख सकते हैं |

भारत में व्यायाम संस्कृति की एक परंपरा कम से कम 6000 साल पहले से है लेकिन अभी जिम आदि ने इन व्यायाम को लुप्त प्राय कर दिया है |

फिर भी मैं G KRISHNA CHAUHAN इस मुगदर कला को बचने का एक छोटा सा प्रयास कर रहा हूँ जिसमें आपका समर्थन प्रार्थनीय है | 

उस समय में, भारतीय योद्धा और पहलवान उनकी ताकत, सहनशक्ति, और लचीलेपन को बढ़ाने के लिए कई असामान्य प्रशिक्षण के तरीकों और उपकरणों का प्रयोग करते थे |

जिनमे से कुछ निम्न हैं :

----------


## Krishna

गदा (maces)
जोरी (Heavy Clubs)

नाल (Stone Weights)
गर नाल (Stone Wheels)


समानांतर पट्टी (Parallel Bar).
रस्सी पर चढ़ना (Rope Climbing)

मुगदर Mugdar (Indian Clubs)
समतोल Sumtola (Indian Barbells)


मलखम्ब (The Wrestlers's Pillar)
दण्ड और बैठक (Bodyweight Exercises)

----------


## Krishna

चित्र में आप सभी प्रकार के व्यायामों की मुद्रा को देख सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

विलुप्त होती हुई भारतीय कला के लिए .... मेरा लिखा गया एक लेख :



मुगदर कला हमारे देश में महाभारत काल से चली आ रही है . भीम, दुर्योधन, बलराम और जरासंघ मुगदर तथा गदा चलाने में प्रवीण थे . कभी बुलंदशहर दिल्ली के क्षेत्र में १६२ अखाड़े थे जो अब उँगलियों पर सिमट कर रह गयी है और इन अखाड़ों में भारी तादाद में लोग-बाग कुश्ती और मुगदर और अन्य अस्त्र शस्त्र कला सीखने जाते थे |

----------


## Krishna

मुगदर तथा गदा सबसे सस्ता और सुलभ साधन है| मुगदर घुमाने से आप फिट रहेंगे और आपको जिम नहीं जाना पडेगा| दिन में २०-२५ बार मुगदर घुमाने से आपको ब्लड प्रेसर और शुगर जैसी बीमारियों से छुटकारा मिल सकता है और आपको कोई भी असाध्य बीमारी नहीं होगी|


आज के युवा मुगदर कला को नहीं जानते हैं| अक्सर पढ़ाई करने वाले छात्र तनाव ग्रस्त हो जाते है और इस कारण से वे अच्छी नींद नहीं ले पाते हैं और नींद लाने के लिए वे अक्सर नींद की गोलियों का सेवन करते हैं| यदि वे नियमित मुगदर चलायें तो उन्हें कभी नींद की गोली नहीं खाना पड़ेगी और उन्हें भरपूर नींद आयेगी|

----------


## Krishna

भारत में आज भी कुछ ऐसे लोग हैं जो इस प्राचीन परम्परागत कला को बचाने हेतु पुरजोर प्रयास कर रहे हैं उनमे हमारे बड़े भाई समान गगन दीप  भाई जी , प्रत्यय सिह भाई जी , मैं G Krishna Chauhan​ आदि तथा भारत से बाहर  श्रीमान पॉल तारस वोल्क विन्सकी सर, श्रीमान स्टीव एंजिल  सर, श्रीमान केन थिसियन​  सर आदि प्रमुख है |


मुगदर कला को सीखने के लिए आप हम में से किसी से भी संपर्क कर सकते हैं तथा वीडियो देखने के लिए इस लिंक पर भी जा सकते हैं |

यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Krishna

हम आप सभी से भारत के एक अभिन्न कला को बचाने में हमारे सहयोग की आशा करते हैं | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

..............................................

----------


## Krishna

आप सभी के लिए मेरा गगन जी के साथ हमारे कुछ मुगदरो का एक फोटो सलग्न कर रहा हूँ |


 ........................................

----------


## Krishna

मुगदर ..................................

----------


## Krishna

अगली पोस्ट में हम थोडा इस प्रकार के ट्रेडिशनल वर्काउट के बारे में समझने का प्रयास करेंगे |  

तब तक आपकी प्रतिक्रिया की प्रतीक्षा में ....

----------


## anita

अच्छा सूत्र, अच्छी जानकारी

----------


## garima

बहुत खूब ।
इस मुगदर को देख के पुरानी मूवी का अखाड़ा याद आ गया। जहा पहलवान इसे पकड़ क्र बॉडी के गोल गोल चक्कर घूमाते थे 
ये वाही है न जी?

----------


## donsplender

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी सांझा की !

----------


## Krishna

> अच्छा सूत्र, अच्छी जानकारी



धन्यवाद प्रशासिका जी |

----------


## Krishna

> बहुत खूब ।
> इस मुगदर को देख के पुरानी मूवी का अखाड़ा याद आ गया। जहा पहलवान इसे पकड़ क्र बॉडी के गोल गोल चक्कर घूमाते थे 
> ये वाही है न जी?



हांजी ये वही चीज हैं | और कौन-सी मूवी ये तो बताएं ...

----------


## Krishna

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी सांझा की !



भैया आपका सूत्र पर आने के लिए   बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

अब जैसे अखाड़े का जिक्र आ ही गया है तो कुछ चित्र अखाड़े के भी देखिये ... .

----------


## Krishna

मैं G Krishna Chauhan अखाड़ा श्री राम में ... |
ये शहर का सब से पुराना अखाड़ा है शायद ३०० साल पहले का ... करीब १०० साल पहले ये रिपेयर हुआ था अभी इसकी हालत जर्जर है | 
परन्तु शोकीन अभी भी अखाड़ा जाते हैं और जोर आजमाइश करते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

ये वार्म अप करने के लिए (Light Clubs) हलके वाले मुगदर हैं |

----------


## Krishna

जैसा कि हम इस सूत्र की सहायता से मुगदर चलाना सीख रहे हैं तो आपको प्रारंभिक मुगदर हल्के से हल्के प्रयोग करने की सलाह दी जाती है |

----------


## Krishna

अब एक प्रश्न ये भी आता है कि मुगदर कहाँ से मिलें |

मैंने अपने शहर क्या आस पास के गाँव में भी मुगदर ढूंढें पर मुझको विफलता ही प्राप्त हुई ... 

फिर मैंने सोचा कि इतना तो ज्ञान है ही कि मुगदर मैं खुद से भी बना सकता हूँ | /// .. /// 

तो Lathe Machine जिसको हिंदी में खराद मशीन भी बोलते हैं उस मशीन के मालिक से बात की तथा उस की सहायता से अपने मुगदर मैंने खुद बनाये ... || 

देखिये कैसे :

----------


## Krishna

सबसे पहले तो आपको लकड़ी को ( work piece ) को मशीन में फंसा कर उसको गोल करना होता है | फिर अपने अनुसार शेप देदेते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

मुगदर तैयार होने के बाद आप उसको निकाल लें ... अतरिक्त भाग आरी से काट दें |

----------


## Krishna

फिर इस मुगदर के साइज से आप नया वर्क पीस को नाप लें तथा निशान लगा लें |

----------


## Krishna

और इस तरह ४.४ पाउंड के दो मुगदर लाईट स्विंग के लिए तैयार किये गए |

----------


## Krishna

सच में सुन्दर हैं ........

----------


## Krishna

जानकारी कैसी लगी अवश्य बताएं .... 

फिर अगली पोस्ट में हम सीखेंगे स्टेप बाई स्टेप मुगदर घुमाना ...

----------


## garima

> हांजी ये वही चीज हैं | और कौन-सी मूवी ये तो बताएं ...


कई पुरानी मूवी में देखा है जी
मूवी नाम कन्फर्म यद् नहीं
चमेली की शादी में याद आ रहा है।

----------


## garima

> जानकारी कैसी लगी अवश्य बताएं .... 
> 
> फिर अगली पोस्ट में हम सीखेंगे स्टेप बाई स्टेप मुगदर घुमाना ...



जी बहुत अछि जानकारी है जी।
आप आगे बताये

----------


## Krishna

> कई पुरानी मूवी में देखा है जी
> मूवी नाम कन्फर्म यद् नहीं
> चमेली की शादी में याद आ रहा है।


धन्यवाद | 

कुछ और प्रतिक्रिया के बाद आगे की पोस्टिंग की जायेगी |

----------


## gill1313

> चित्र में आप सभी प्रकार के व्यायामों की मुद्रा को देख सकते हैं |


मित्र चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है

----------


## Krishna

> मित्र चित्र दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है



............. ये देखिये भाई जी  |

----------


## RUDRA

बहुत हिं बढिया सुत्र है

----------


## Krishna

> बहुत हिं बढिया सुत्र है



धन्यवाद भाई |

----------


## Krishna

तो मित्रों अब हम चलते हैं अपने सफ़र में एक कदम आगे की ओर .............

----------


## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि कोई भी एक साथ बहुत बड़े और भारी मुगदर नहीं उठा सकता  ... ... ...

हल्के  से भारी की और धीरे धीरे सभी तरह के दाव पेच सीख कर ही आप

 इस कला में महारत हांसिल कर सकते हैं | |

----------


## Krishna

Post Reserved

----------


## Krishna

तो देखत हैं सबसे पहली वीडियो जिस में हम सब से Light Clubs का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं .....

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

एक एक कदम से आप आगे तक पहुँच सकते हैं  |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

करत करत अभ्यास के जड़मति होत सुजान ... सुना हो होगा ही आपने ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

कंधे के दर्द से ले कर कमर दर्द आदि में लाईट स्विंग कर के आप लाभार्जन कर सकते हैं   |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

अगली वीडियो ... जिस में आप सीखेंगे एक नयी कला ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

ये तरीका कंधे के लिए बहुत उपयोगी है | 

एक विदेशी भाई के कंधे में तकलीफ थी वो इस INDIAN CLUBS SWING से दूर हुई ....  

उनका कमेन्ट भी आप देख सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

और दसवी वीडियो ट्यूटोरियल आपके लिए ये रहा ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

वीडियो में एक एक स्टेप इस तरह बताया गया है कि 
कोई भी सीखने की इच्छा रखने  वाला व्यक्ति  इसको आसानी से सीख सकता है |

महिला तथा पुरुष दोनों ही INDIAN CLUBS LIGHT SWING कर सकते हैं |
सभी आयु वर्ग के लिए ये बहुत ही उत्तम व्यायाम है | ( १५+ )

----------


## Krishna

तो जब आप पूर्व कक्षाओं का अवलोकन कर ही लिया होगा तो हम अगली कक्षाओं की और चलते हैं |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

१२  /.........................................

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

उस के बाद इस व्यायाम का अभ्यास उचित है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

इन के अभ्यास के बाद आप इन व्यायामों को सीखें

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

पारसी लोग जिस तरह से इस व्यायाम को करते हैं उसका डेमो आप सभी के लिए तैयार है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

उस के बाद आप ये सीखें |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

कलाइयों तथा फोरार्म्स के लिए आप इस तरह से व्यायाम कर सकते हैं .......

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

और ये एक ऐसा व्यायाम है जिस से पैरों को बल मिले  /...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

कुछ नए व्यायामों के साथ शीघ्र ही उपस्थित होऊंगा ... 

तब तक के लिए जय श्री राम ....

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

यदि आप कुछ सीख गए हैं तो आप इस प्रकार भी वर्काउट कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna

नए एपिसोड  भी  तैयार हैं ...........

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

तो लेते हैं  अगला  कदम ....

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छे जी

----------


## Krishna

धन्यवाद | | | शायद जल्दी  ही कुछ नयी चीजों के साथ मिलता हूँ |

----------


## Krishna

तो जैसा की हमने पिछले कुछ माह में मुगदर चलाना सीख लिया है तो अब हम अखाडा जा कर भी व्यायाम कर सकते हैं |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

मुगदर की यथा संभव व्यायाम को सिखाने का प्रयास किया है | कल ही महाभारत देख रहा था और सच कहूं तो उनके गदा पकड़ने का तरीका तथा चलाने का तरीका बिलकुल अलग था | इस प्रकार गदा चलाना मुश्किल ही नहीं नामुमकिन है |

----------


## Krishna

अब ये प्रश्न उठ सकता है की हम गदा कहाँ से लायें .. .और ये तो बहुत मूल्यवान प्रतीत होता  है  तो इस के लिए भी व्यवस्था की गयी है | आप अपनी गदा स्वयं बना सकते हैं |

उसके लिए ये वीडियो देखें |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

अब गदा चलाने के लिए सबसे पहले गदा को पकड़ना तथा घुमाना सीखना होगा ... उस के लिए ये वीडियो देखें |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

ये वो व्यायाम है जो की गदा युद्ध के लिए अत्यंत आवश्यक है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

हमको कब अपनी गदा का वजन अधिक कर देना चाहिए .. उस के लिए देखिये ये वीडियो ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

और लम्बे हेंडल की बहुत भरी गदा को किस तरह उठायें तथा किस तरह घुमाएँ ... ये जानने के लिए देखें गदा से व्यायाम की ये अंतिम वीडियो कड़ी  ...

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

इस तरह से भारतीय शारीरिक विज्ञान को बचने की एक कोशिश है | 

आप सभी को संभवत: पसंद आये अजीब लगे कुछ भी हो सकता है | पर जो भी सूत्र  भ्रमण के लिए आये हैं उन का आभार |

----------


## DEV TIWARI

BEHAD DURLABH CHIJON KI JANKRI DI AAPNE.. 

DHANYABAD

----------


## Krishna

> BEHAD DURLABH CHIJON KI JANKRI DI AAPNE.. 
> 
> DHANYABAD



बस सर प्राचीन धरोहर को हम नहीं सम्हालेंगे तो कौन सम्हालेगा |  यदि सभी ने सोच लिया की कोई और कर लेगा तो करेगा कौन  ??? ?? ? 

आपका सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद |

----------


## Sophia

> Attachment 908311मुगदर ..................................


bahut bahut dhanyawad Krishna ji

----------


## Krishna

> bahut bahut dhanyawad Krishna ji



सूत्रागमन पर आपका हार्दिक आभार

----------

